
MBA vs. BBA Difference - switzerland
What is the difference between a top MBA and a tier 1 BBA curriculum (i.e. finance, marketing, accounting, etc.)? I can&#x27;t see any curriculum differences or am I wrong?
======
WheelsAtLarge
The curriculum between the 2 should be very similar. If you decide to get an
MBA after a BBA you are just wasting your time. An MBA is really for all those
nonbusiness majors that decide that getting an understanding of business is
important. A major other than business plus an MBA will help you understand
the world better.

As far as a career, graduating at the top of a top-level MBA will guarantee
you a high paying job. You can't say the same for a BBA.

Unless you graduate high from a top-level MBA school an MBA is just nice to
have. Some companies will increase your pay a bit but it won't be life
changing unless you plan to do something with the knowledge. If you're aiming
for a C level position then an MBA will help a bit but there your career will
have to speak for it self so having an MBA will just be an addition to your
resume.

